

Andrew O’Hagan on ghosting Julian Assange - robinhouston
http://www.lrb.co.uk/2014/02/21/andrew-ohagan/ghosting

======
tod222
After reading this long piece about O'Hagan's experience trying to work with
Assange on his autobiography it's easy to conclude that Assange is his own
worst enemy.

It's tragic how so much opportunity was squandered and time spent on petty
nonsense.

